
EMC plans layoffs - yulunli
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/01/emc-plans-layoffs-as-it-cuts-annual-costs-by-850m.html
======
hkmurakami
Why of course. What else would you do after a giant M&A deal?

~~~
chiph
The interesting thing to watch will be _who_ they lay off. Back-office support
(accounting, marketing, etc) is pretty much expected. But if they kill product
lines, that'll be an indication where Dell intends to take it.

(I hope the people all land somewhere quickly)

------
godzillabrennus
More casualties of the Cloud.

[http://www.wired.com/2015/10/meet-walking-dead-hp-cisco-
dell...](http://www.wired.com/2015/10/meet-walking-dead-hp-cisco-dell-emc-ibm-
oracle/)

------
x3n0ph3n3
Could this be related to the unexpected tax bill that may happen because of
the acquisition?

